# ACDSEE Pro4



## happycranker (May 24, 2011)

New software just announced will be interesting to see if this gives LR a run for its money?

http://store.acdsee.com/store/acd/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.227167100?resid=l6D6XAoBAlgAAC23KRUAAAA6&rests=1306201903251


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 24, 2011)

Looks pretty good from the advertising. I'm on a Mac so not sure how different the two versions are.


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2011)

Unless they can import a LR Catalog, there is little chance that they will win over any Adobe 'sinners'.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 24, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Unless they can import a LR Catalog, there is little chance that they will win over any Adobe 'sinners'.


 It'll read XMP.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2011)

Have had a very quick look, the biggest problem for me (shooting RAW files only) is that "Develop" is split into two parts (Develop and Edit), but only the changes in Develop are saved non-destructively (i.e. they are written into XMP and the database)....the Edit changes (which include Crop, Lens Corrections, Local Adjustments) are NOT saved non-destructively and the file has to be saved as a different file format. Here's a screenshot of the relevant page from the Help section:

 

Also, I can't immediately see that it supports Smart Collections.


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2011)

johnbeardy said:


> It'll read XMP.
> 
> John


That doesn't do anything for my VCs and Smart Collections.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 24, 2011)

No, it doesn't, but the good thing about LR is that it doesn't lock up your key metadata. If you ever do choose to leave, you could take most of it with you, and if you use DNG you'd even be able to print or output your LR-adjusted previews in a third party program. Digging up my old "trademarked" phrase, DAM is like a life of serial monogamy and sooner or later you will move on and want to take what's yours with you.

John


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 24, 2011)

johnbeardy said:


> DAM is like a life of serial monogamy and sooner or later you will move on and want to take what's yours with you.
> 
> John


 
ROFL, perfect summation John.  I don't know how I've missed it so far, if you've used it before.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 24, 2011)

Here perhaps not, but the idea popped into my head in my activities with Peter Krogh - it's even made it (attributed) into his second edition along with various comments about metadata being like thinking ahead and having a prenup....


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 24, 2011)

I had a quick play last night its not that impressive at all. Very slow on my iMac compares with LR & Aperture. No local adjustments. As TNG points out it saves out a jpeg after many adjustments. The MAC version uses the OSX RAW conversion which isn't a problem but you are paying for something that isn't really providing much in my opinion.


----------



## Braders (May 26, 2011)

TNG said:


> Have had a very quick look, the biggest problem for me (shooting RAW files only) is that "Develop" is split into two parts (Develop and Edit), but only the changes in Develop are saved non-destructively (i.e. they are written into XMP and the database)....the Edit changes (which include Crop, Lens Corrections, Local Adjustments) are NOT saved non-destructively and the file has to be saved as a different file format. Here's a screenshot of the relevant page from the Help section:
> 
> View attachment 591
> 
> .


 
Different files types for "Edits"?? So, why not just use PS.


----------

